# Gold anzeige



## JTR (5. November 2009)

auf meinem buffed profil wird von meinen chars immer das gold angezeigt könnt ihr mir erklären wie ich das ausschalte?

schonmal danke im vorraus

so mit bild dazu damit ihr wisst was falsch läuft^^

[attachment=9428:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

Hiho,

das kannst du in deinem Profil auf buffed einstellen


----------



## JTR (5. November 2009)

aber wo da?^^


----------



## Stevesteel (5. November 2009)

das mit dem Gold ist ne Einstellung, aber vielmehr interessiert mich, ist das eine echte Pflanze über deinem Klo oder eine aus Plastik?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (5. November 2009)

und ab damit in den blasc Bereich
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*verschieb*


----------



## JTR (5. November 2009)

du stalker^^

die ist aus plastik


----------



## howu (5. November 2009)

mybuffed > Charaktere > Detaileinstellungen


----------

